# Recent Hospital Visit for the ol' Ticker



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob Baxter suggested that I post a reference to my recent visit and care for a heart attack... Who Me??????? Yup... 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/23598-1-scale-really-70.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

We're glad you are back safe and sounder.
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, let this be a word of warning to you. Go over to the original post by Stan (click on his link in the OP in this thread) and read his symptoms. Neither his nor my heart attack symptoms fit the "Classic" symptoms that I had read about: pain radiating down the left arm and possibly nausea. We both had general discomfort and then started to perspire heavily.

Listen to your body and get help immediately. It is better to talk to a Doctor and not have one than to have a heart attack and not get help.

Our discomfort was obvious to those around us. In my case Nancy made the call and in Stan's friends at the show noticed something was wrong and got him help.

As Stan and I learned heart attacks can come in many ways. A common denominator to most heart attacks seems to be sweating, when you haven't been exerting yourself.

Glad you are still with us Stan.

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

chuck n said:


> Glad you are still with us Stan.
> Chuck


Me, too, Chuck....  

Evidently God's not done with me yet on this side of the grass...


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, our prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf said:


> Me, too, Chuck....
> 
> Evidently God's not done with me yet on this side of the grass...


And I for one, and obviously so many others, are extremely glad He isn't done with you yet!!

All the best Stan my friend!! Take care of yourself!


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan,
I'm so glad you were able to catch it in time. I want you around for the 2016 NGRC up in San Francisco. I haven't seen you since the Queen Mary Bar where we seemed to talk photography all night.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> And I for one, and obviously so many others, are extremely glad He isn't done with you yet!!
> 
> All the best Stan my friend!! Take care of yourself!



Thanks , Dwight............ First visit to the cardiologist is December 15...

Yes, I heard that Voice many years ago... "Do what your doctor tells you"!!!

Thanks so very much to all for the well wishes...


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan,
Been there, done that. Glad your on the mend, hope you have a speedy recovery. See you at the ECLSTS.

chuckger


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan - had a very similar experience myself in early October. I'm now the proud owner of two stents myself. My symptoms - I had chest pain that lasted about 20 minutes just as I was going to bed - no radiating to my left arm either. Another indicator I had was that the pain worsened when lying down, but lessened somewhat when sitting up.

Like you, both coronary artery blockages were on the right side of my heart - one of them causing a 95% occlusion. Was in the hospital a total of two days - mostly because I arrived in the afternoon, the attack was the previous evening, and so I wasn't critical. They scheduled the angiogram for the next morning, so I spent an extra night.

I changed my diet to eliminate fats, and the wife and I have joined a gym and now do 20-40 minutes of cardio exercise 3-4 times a week. If they offer you a cardiac rehab class, you should take advantage of it. I did, and it got me off on the right foot.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, glad to hear you are doing well. You now have the arteries of a teenager! Do yourself a favor, and us, and do like Dwight to keep them that way. A bit selfish on our part, but there are a bunch of us modelers that need your expertise for a long time to come 

-Jim


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob told me yesterday that he saw the post in LSC. I'm glad you and Dwight are still with us.
By the way Dwight, I had to read your post twice when I saw --*I changed my diet to eliminate fats and the wife*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Crocker said:


> By the way Dwight, I had to read your post twice when I saw --*I changed my diet to eliminate fats and the wife*


LOL Dave!! No way would I eliminate the wife - she's the best thing that ever happened to me!!  I edited my post to add a judiciously placed comma.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan and Dwight;

Hope both of you continue to improve your "tickers."

Since I was a swimmer back in ancient times (college days - 500 yard freestyle event), I am now swimming 2,000 yards three days a week. I just find it easier to do an exercise I am already familiar with.

Best wishes & stay healthy,
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats for cheating death Stan. The people in heaven will just have to wait a little longer for their decals.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Been there a few times, that is why I married a nurse. She saved my life 13 years ago. We went to eat dinner. I said I was having heart-burn and sweats. She said get in the car immediately!! She got me to the hospital and through the ER fast. That was when I got 5 new pieces of plumbing. Additional stents over the years. Yes, the rehab program was great. Stan, please do heed all that advice and stay well.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes and fun times, Guys...


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I was late catching up with this thread!

Stan and Dwight, the both of you -- i'm glad the fates decided to keep you around for a while! And the advice given here probably applies to most of us! Let's face it, most of us are.. well, _mature_ and _settled_ males..which means we don't move enough and the weight has settled in.

By Golly, I'm going to start walking again!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary Woolard said:


> Wow, I was late catching up with this thread!
> 
> Stan and Dwight, the both of you -- i'm glad the fates decided to keep you around for a while! And the advice given here probably applies to most of us! Let's face it, most of us are.. well, _mature_ and _settled_ males..which means we don't move enough and the weight has settled in.
> 
> By Golly, I'm going to start walking again!


Or maybe follow SWMTP a little more closely during the day, Gary..


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess like Gary W. "I missed this." 
Sure glad you and Dwight all came out ok Stan. Someone was watching over the both of you. 
My wife just went thru the same thing and is still down some yet. So we know you are not going to like this suggestion, but slow down a bit, 
Live and run some trains instead of traveling so much. 
We know where you live to contact you for your great work and I'm older and not done yet, so...we may need some help or decal someday. LoL.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like it was a close up Stan - all good now, so glad you're still out and about and it was a relatively simple fix. Keep at it mate!
David.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems those of you posting here that had the experience of heart attack are going to enjoy the upcoming holidays in good health to which Ryan and I are thankful to hear about your good fortunate: alive!
The story that Dwight related made me reflect back to my youth when a family friend had the same indicators and symptoms. Unfortunately, he laid down one too many times and past on the stretcher going to the ER.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

People with more severe heart failure may experience shortness of breath when they lie down. The medical term for this symptom is orthopnea (say "or-THAWP-nee-uh"). The severity of this symptom usually depends on how flat you are lying—the flatter you lie, the more you feel short of breath.

The reason you may have orthopnea is that when you lie flat, the blood that ordinarily pools in the veins of your legs is reentering your bloodstream. If you have heart failure, your heart may not be able to keep up with the increased amount of blood returning to the heart, so fluid builds up inside the lungs and causes shortness of breath.

http://www.emedicinehealth.com/heart_failure_symptoms-health/article_em.htm


----------



## arfy (Jan 2, 2008)

Speedy recovery Stan ,Do what the docs tell you.Had my quadruple bypass 16 years ago,still moving. 
Arfy


----------

